# Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google



## RobertR (5. September 2009)

*Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google*

Rätselhaftes Phänomen

Google zeigt seinen Nutzern heute ein spezielles Logo, auf dem eine fliegende Untertasse zu sehen ist, die gerade das o des Suchmaschinen-Giganten "entführt". Diese sogenannten Doodles (engl. für Gekritzel) sind eigentlich nichts Neues, da Google diese normalerweise zu Ehren von bestimmten Persönlichkeiten oder Ereignissen zeigt und mit einem Klick darauf Informationen dazu bringt.
Diesmal ist es jedoch anders und es erscheinen Suchanfragen zum Suchbegriff "Rätselhaftes Phänomen", welcher überwiegend Ergebnisse zu Seiten bringt, die über dieses Doodle diskutieren. Eine plausible Antwort brachte jedoch noch niemand.

Was war alles an einem 5. September in der Vergangenheit? Oder doch nur ein PR-Gag?


----------



## Zerebo (5. September 2009)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google*

Die wollen sicher nur aufmerksamkeit und das haben sie auch geschafft.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. September 2009)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google*



Zerebo schrieb:


> Die wollen sicher nur aufmerksamkeit und das haben sie auch geschafft.


 genau


----------



## BeerIsGood (5. September 2009)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google*

Ich habe grade gelesen, dass das auf "All your base are belong to us" bezogen sein soll, und auf Seiten, die spontan berühmt werden (wofür google selber verantwortlich ist).
Aber das kann genauso gut ein dummes Gerücht sein...


----------



## Tig3r0023 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google*

Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google – Was bedeutet das neue Google Doodle? | Pierre Markuse

Hab den Artikel darüber gefunden. Denke ist aber ein Gerücht.


----------



## Bucklew (5. September 2009)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google*

Im Update steht doch schon, dass Google bei Twitter "all your o are belong to us" gepostet hat


----------



## KennyKiller (5. September 2009)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google*

steht sogar schon in wikipedia
All your base are belong to us ? Wikipedia
Am 5. September 2009 verwendete Google ein Google-Logo, auf dem ein Ufo das zweite „O“ im Schriftzug mit einem Transportstrahl augenscheinlich an Bord zu transferieren versucht. Ein Klick auf das Logo zeigte Suchergebnisse mit dem Namen Rätselhaftes Phänomen. Wenig später wurde vom Account Googles die Zahlenkombination „1.12.12 25.15.21.18 15 1.18.5 2.5.12.15.14.7 20.15 21.19“ getwittert, welcher übersetzt (a=1, b=2, c=3, ...) "All your O are belong to us" („All eure O sind gehören zu uns“) bedeutet. Google greift damit also ebenfalls den Internetkult auf.


----------



## icon (6. September 2009)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google*

All your *o* are belong to us


----------



## Owly-K (6. September 2009)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google*

Und das dem Meme zugrunde liegende Videospiel wurde an einem 5. September veröffentlicht. Netter Gag.


----------



## RobertR (6. September 2009)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Phänomen bei Google*

Mann, Man, Man, das macht hald den unterschied!

Bing lasst euch auch mal sowas einfallen


----------

